# questions on tenant's right



## JeanJean (Feb 12, 2016)

... deleted ...

enough discussion on this pertcular top. thx


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

So by your own words, he problem's cause was no one fault, you are being inconvenienced by the solution and it may cause you minor expenses for a week that you'd like compensation for...

Of course, the landlord is probably inccurring much higher expenses, while losing income and providing you with a clean, safe place to live, without compensation...but that's okay right?

To answer your question, legally you probably could get some compensation...morally, I've always questioned society's feelings of entitlement, and I'm not speaking as a landlord here.

Oh, and before the crys of "insurance will pay for it", just remember there is no such thing as free money. The next time you complain about high insurance policies (or rent) remember things like this...


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Good lord... Are you actually going to ask your landlord to compensate you for $20 or whatever for your cell phone data???

What smell are you worried about? The smell of electricity?? If they don't fix it right and there's the smell of water/mold then sure that's a big issues. Sounds like the landlord is taking care of everything, though. I wouldn't be worried.

Pick your battles, man.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

JeanJean said:


> We are currently renting a furnished condo.
> The water pipe broke in one evening (no one's fault)... what can i ask as standard compensation (e.g. cleaning, ?) other than temporary guest room?


I am not sure of what jurisdiction you are in and if there is any particular residential tenancy law that might apply in your jurisdiction, but in many places, residential tenancy laws are silent on this type of issue. They prescribe the L/L's repair obligations and that's all.

Assuming an absence of applicable legislation, you are left with any common law remedy and, offhand, I don't see much. You say the flood was no one's fault, hence no claim based in negligence. I doubt the L/L's insurance extends any coverage to you. I would expect your loss, if any, to be covered by a tenant's policy, if you have such a thing. I am aware of no law that makes a landlord a tenant's insurer. In the ordinary course, I would expect the L/L's policy to make good the L/L's loss, likely extending to damage to furniture as well as the physical premises and possibly loss of rental revenue should the flood result in same. But, as I say, I would be surprised if you were an "insured" under the policy. If the flood was due to the L/L's negligence, then I would expect the L/L's policy to answer for your losses under its third party liability provisions.

Finally, I am not sure there is anywhere such a thing as "standard compensation". If liability exists, it is, as a general rule, for provable and quantifiable loss.

That is my not-too-carefully considered take on the matter. There may be others here who can, with good reason, paint a brighter picture for you.

Good luck.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

You should also check your tenant insurance package...you do have tenant insurance don't you? Every tenant should to cover their losses. Of course, you'd be subject to a deductible and your rates would probably increase...


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

I'll respond from the landlord's point of view.

That landlord is probably top 1% who upheld his end of the obligation. He is incurring probably > 2000 worth of damages on top of renting a place for you at about $2000.

Currently the going rental rate does not cover expenses anywhere in Canada. So the landlord is subsidising your rent.

Now you come and ask for $40 of internet compensation. You are entitled to it I guess. But this is an insult. The landlord can definitely fight it and drag it on to win eventually, but he will probably pay you off so you can bugger off.

Do not expect the rental agreement to be renewed. 

This kind of attitude is what I am seeing with a lot of tenants and is a reason why Air BNB is preferrable than renting out to long term renters. Understand that the moment you start an unreasonable request or go through legal proceeding instead of negotiation, the landlord will respond only in legalese.


----------



## Newby1983 (Apr 9, 2015)

If your landlord is nice to you and you want to keep it that way suck it up, use the Starbucks Internet and be thankful to him or her for putting you up in the guest room for the week. Consider repercussions of asking for Internet compensation: nice landlord turns to mean landlord, rent increase of 2% a month, you decide to move to another place and get a landlord from hell, etc.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

This is totally characteristic of the new generation of tenant. They expect compensation for everything and every inconvenience. They like to bring up the Landlord & Tenant Board at every opportunity. The Residential Tenancies Act does not guarantee a stress free, inconvenience free life. As long as your landlord shows a reasonable standard of care, that's enough. Rarely is the "standard of care" allowed by the Landlord & Tenant Board sufficient for these tenants. 

It's not really that high.


----------



## JeanJean (Feb 12, 2016)

Causalien said:


> I'll respond from the landlord's point of view.
> 
> That landlord is probably top 1% who upheld his end of the obligation. He is incurring probably > 2000 worth of damages on top of renting a place for you at about $2000.
> 
> ...


thanks you and everyone's comments here. 
the water pipe inside the wall broke. it'll be either the responsibility's the building or the owner's. 

both us and landlord are working things at a reasonable base.


----------

